# Hairazor's "Mini" Halloween 2015



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Due to weather and other issues beyond my control I was not able to do much decorating for Halloween this year but did Witchify my porch.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks nice!
I like your three headed dog


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

I absolutely love all the black cats!

Galen


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great scene you created! I love the clown in the cage and the "Little Monster" prop on top. I have that same monster. I' d love to have a porch that size to do something similar. Really looks nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing says Halloween quite like a bevy of witches

I wish I had your porch, too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very Witchy! I love seeing the girls hanging out, turning unsuspecting TOT's into toads. Let's hear it for the ghouls! I really like your set up and the clown is in the cage. (Right where clowns belong!)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice assortment of critters and creeps! So are those witches keeping that poor little clown captive or is he keeping them out?


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

you did a great job for "not decorating"!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep it sure is witchified! Good job!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love your gaggle of witches and all your detailing too. The three headed dog is cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nothing wrong with "mini" ... looks fantastic!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments. One new thing I had this year was the Atmosfearfx Witching Hour projecting out my big front window, worked well with my Witch theme.


----------

